# Driving in canada on a uk licence?



## cushdee (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi people can anyone tell me if this is allowed?

As my Future job will be driving as well as operating how does the canadian laws judge this? I was told by the hire car company that if i have both parts of my licence this would be accepted to rent a car im just wondering if its the same for a long period of time.

Any help would be great!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Don't know where in Canada you are going. We are licensed provincially, not nationally. In Ontario you can drive on your UK license for 60 days, after that you need to be on an Ontario license. You can exchange your UK for an Ontario by paying $75, taking an eye test and having your picture taken, I believe.


----------



## cushdee (Oct 16, 2011)

thats great! Well i think i'd be starting off in edmonton then maybe going on from there.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If you're going to be living anywhere in Canada you must change your licence to one from the Province in which you'll be residing.


----------

